# Fall Sunset on the River



## NateS (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## danielsmith4213 (Oct 21, 2009)

beautiful colours, the tree in the foreground really makes the composition


----------



## NateS (Oct 21, 2009)

danielsmith4213 said:


> beautiful colours, the tree in the foreground really makes the composition



Thanks for your comment.  I couldn't decide if the tree was distracting to the image or if it added to the image.  I appreciate hearing opinions on the matter.


----------



## Beverly Stayart (Oct 21, 2009)

This shot is very beautiful because everything works together.  The trees seem to provide a protective canopy above the river and your eye is drawn to the mini-waterfall in the background.


----------



## NateS (Oct 26, 2009)

Beverly Stayart said:


> This shot is very beautiful because everything works together.  The trees seem to provide a protective canopy above the river and your eye is drawn to the mini-waterfall in the background.



Thank you Beverly.  I appreciate your thoughtful comments.


----------

